# Realtek HD Audio Problem



## Nathankent (Apr 20, 2008)

I have a big problem which is starting to get on my nerves.

I hear this crackling noise through my speakers and headphones all the time and its starting to really annoy me. Especially when im playing call of duty 4.

I do beleive the sound card is built into the motherboard.

I have the latest sound drivers from Realtek.

When things are loading on my computer it makes the noise and when i scroll down a site it makes a louder noise and also when i minimize and maximize. The noise sounds like white noise that would come from your Radio when not tuned properly.

Thanks


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi :wave:

Try updating *DirectX* and the video driver.

What video card and power supply do you have?


----------



## Nathankent (Apr 20, 2008)

Direct X is updated , Video Drivers already updated

I have 8800GT , Win Power 750Watt


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

It's just your motherboard's layout causing the noise. Some noisy chip may be located too close to your sound chip.

You could install a PCI sound card, and that may eliminate the noise.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is this your PSU
http://www.xcase.co.uk/p/507904/winpower-750--dual-80mm-silent-bearing-fan.html

I wonder if your getting noise from the power supply do you have another to test with?


----------



## Nathankent (Apr 20, 2008)

af3 said:


> It's just your motherboard's layout causing the noise. Some noisy chip may be located too close to your sound chip.
> 
> You could install a PCI sound card, and that may eliminate the noise.


Yea thanks i kinda guessed that but was just going to make sure. Could you recommend a decent quality PCI Card which is farely cheap aswell.

Thanks.


----------



## Nathankent (Apr 20, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Is this your PSU
> http://www.xcase.co.uk/p/507904/winpower-750--dual-80mm-silent-bearing-fan.html
> 
> I wonder if your getting noise from the power supply do you have another to test with?


Yea thats my PSU  But no i dont have another one to test it with.


----------



## Thundordan (Oct 6, 2008)

Nathankent said:


> I have a big problem which is starting to get on my nerves.
> 
> I hear this crackling noise through my speakers and headphones all the time and its starting to really annoy me. Especially when im playing call of duty 4.
> 
> ...



I've got the EXACT same problem on my Asus P5KC (which is greek for "fake motherboard").

In my case the audio output in the back works, with little static, and the one situated on the front of my case makes retardedly huge amounts of noise! I can even hear my mouse pointer move; not to mention an infernally loud pulsing sound.

Is there really no way to fix this? Cause my headphone cable is rather short and I would like to use the output in the front..



Also, since sometimes (very unlikely) the noise miraculously almost disappears, I noticed the Realtek "headphone virtualization" seems to work only in the front. I have the latest realtek driver and program.

I would use the output in the back if the virtualization worked.. Could it mean the one of the audio chips (apparently there's 2) which is situated in the back of my case is NOT HD? cause they say it is..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

A lot of the time it's from unshielded front panel cable routed too close to the CPU fan or case fan that produces the noise.


----------



## Thundordan (Oct 6, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> A lot of the time it's from unshielded front panel cable routed too close to the CPU fan or case fan that produces the noise.


Oh right! Thanks mister wrench  Should've thought of that myself..

It's the case's fault. It takes the audio output cable through the front panel right by the front case fan

But i still hear some noise when I move my mouse cursor around..

I'll see what I cand do. Maybe that toroid trick will also help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f23...rfering-with-your-music-enjoyment-145516.html


----------

